# Make a Picrew to Reflect your Mood



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Make a Picrew that reflects your current mood!

(I don't feel like this now, but I made this last night when I felt empty & apathetic... ) (It doesn't have to look like you btw!) I just chose things based on what colours I was drawn to, and aesthetics.

(She kind of looks like an emo Rin, lol.)









Here's the character maker I used:
妙子式おんなのこ
(It will come up with the avatar I just made, but that's fine you can change everything!)

Here's the full website:








Picrew｜つくってあそべる画像メーカー


つくってあそべる画像メーカー「Picrew（ピクルー）」です。自分のイラストで、画像メーカーをつくれる！つくった画像メーカーで、みんなであそべる！




picrew.me





If you click on the button/toggle, you can change to what character makers are popular in Japan, and what character makers are popular around the world. The world one has a lot more LGBT ones and more American cartoon style ones too.

vvvvvvvvv










I'm feeling pretty chill right now though.

OKAY...

Have fun.


----------



## jelly frog (9 mo ago)




----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

Pretty weird lol


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

tfw you're a waifu / waiting for senpai to notice you.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Why not


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

"I'm adding interest. Pay up by Monday or your cat gets it."


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

_Doesn’t know anything going on today._


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm on holiday, leave me the f. alone...


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Internal said:


> View attachment 907900
> 
> 
> I'm on holiday, leave me the f. alone...


Made me chuckle how she’s doing a heart sign whilst being angry.


----------



## hayden_06 (7 mo ago)

_"How I feel about this upcoming event, you ask? Nothing. Anyways, let's get your tasks done. Time's ticking."_


----------



## yeiiin (5 mo ago)




----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

Miharu said:


> Made me chuckle how she’s doing a heart sign whilst being angry.


I tried to make some angry gesture, but that was closest so had to make do.

I mean, a girl can still be classy while angry, right?


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Annoyed


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)




----------

